# Driver module, help!



## teo (Feb 19, 2020)

Which driver module should I add to the /etc/rc.conf tinting the freebsd system as a guest in virtualbox? For example this says the wiki of FreeBSD.


```
Setting up the video card dependency

Now, after X11/xorg is installed, it is time to take care of the video cards. The instructions are at: Graphics.
Basically, you need to:
[LIST]
[*]# pkg install drm-kmod
[/LIST]
Take careful note of the post-install package message as it contains important information on which config file to use to add the correct driver module. Add this to your /etc/rc.conf OR /etc/rc.conf.d file:
[LIST]
[*]kld_list="/boot/modules/XXX.ko"
[/LIST]
Here "XXX" is one of three choices: basically one for all Intel systems, and one of two for the AMD systems, depending on the age of the computer.
INTEL: kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
AMD Newer: kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"
AND Older: kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"
```



			LXDE - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Emrion (Feb 19, 2020)

Not sure to well understand your question... If you run FreeBSD as a VM inside VirtualBox, you need to install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.


----------



## teo (Feb 19, 2020)

Emrion said:


> Not sure to well understand your question... If you run FreeBSD as a VM inside VirtualBox, you need to install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.



It is to finish configuring the video card and good signal output by adding the correct module driver to the /etc/rc.conf  file, for example for Intel and AMD are: 


```
INTEL: kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
AMD Newer: kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"
```

And what is the driver module of Virtualbox to add to the /etc/rc.conf file and have a better video output from the card?


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 20, 2020)

FreeBSD running _inside_ a VirtualBox VM cannot directly access the host machine video card.  With emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions installed in the FreeBSD VM, an Xorg server running in the FreeBSD VM will automatically find a vboxvideo device and use it to the best of its capabilities. See the handbook here.


----------

